# Box Tops



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I need lots of them for school, can you guys give me some?

Okay for real... a friend and I just made two boxes, about 6ft long each. Before we made them, we thought that we were set with our top... well it turns out the place we were going to get out plastic from just jacked their prices, and we don't want to pay $175+. Anyone know of any good materials for a box topsheet, and a place to order it?


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

How about some plexi-glass or Lexan from Home Depot?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Lexan is expensive though. Try the plexi-glass, but when you drill it, be careful not to crack it. Backcountryfun (I think it was) tried it, and the top blew up on him. (I think!!!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Slaughterhouse said:


> How about some plexi-glass or Lexan from Home Depot?


plexi-glass sticks same with lexan... youve gotta use UHMWPE or Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene which is the base of your board called p-tex... thought id give the full name for when your lookin for some of it bcus p-tex will prolly get you nowhere in home depot...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

i made a box this weekend and i used puck board for the top it was $80 for a 4x8 foot piece at the home and garden coop, me and a friend shared it my box was only 7 inches by about 7 feet so it was very reasonable


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

My mom has a sign shop and I use scraps of plexi for my stuff. I think it works great


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Alaric, where the hell have you been?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Slaughterhouse said:


> How about some plexi-glass or Lexan from Home Depot?


lexan blows...go to your local hockey rink. prob wwont work but they may have left over boards. im gettin some cuz i work there:cheeky4:

but for now were using formica which i was told will be really good, cuz i cant get the boards for a few more months..


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Puckboard actually isnt that good of a topsheet. Its low density polyethelene. If you're going to use poly you need the UHMW but that's too expensive. So save your money and get some sheetmetal. Its perfect. If you don't believe me check out the DC mtn lab vids. See how good the dragon box slides. Its cheaper than high grade poly and will last longer. But it's going to rust so you'll want to put some rustoleum on it. I used the rustoleum textured outdoor spray paint and it slides really well. Just have to throw some snow on it so it doesnt dry out as you ride it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

i know the person that owns a local plastics shop and they orderd me a peice of polyethlene for like $55 i think it was 4x8. All i had to do i go pick it up when it got there. So i would ask a local plastic manufacture.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

isnt puckboard what all the parks use? ive always heard its the best...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

No puckboard sucks...its low density polyethylene. Parks use either Lexan, which is high density polycarbonate, or UHMW polyethethylene. Regular poly (puckboard) is cheap and doesnt slide well. UHMW poly is around $215 for a 4x10 sheet and Lexan is around $230 for a 4x10 sheet.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

^ Thats 1/4 inch thickness on those prices


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

it works fantastic i got it goin and it slides so nice


----------

